# Looking for Green Tomato Wine



## Sunsetscy (Sep 18, 2020)

Hi all

Has anyone got a tried and tested green tomato wine, have a glut of toms that aren't going to ripen anytime soon.

Thanks
Sue


----------



## Venatorscribe (Jan 23, 2021)

I can’t recall coming across one, so that leaves the door open to having some inventive fun and creating one yourself. I suppose you normally make chutney or pickles with these green tomatoes?


----------



## Rembee (Jan 23, 2021)

Here is a green tomato recipe that I found on another thread in this forum. The recipe is for 6 gallons but you can scale it down to your liking.
Hope this helps...



Brewgrrrl said:


> A few years ago I tasted a strange wine that reminded me of a bit of Chardonnay. When I found out I was drinking green tomato wine I couldn't believe it. I have wanted to try making it ever since. When my uncle gave me almost a full bushel of green tomatoes this year, I made the following recipe (based on several recipes I reviewed and adjusted to what I had available).
> 
> Green Tomato Wine (makes 6 gallons - I know, I might be crazy but what the heck, the tomatoes were free)
> 
> ...


----------



## Rembee (Jan 23, 2021)

Alrighty then, I just realized that this thread was posted back in September of 2020. Bet its safe to say that those tomatoes aren't green anymore lol
Oh well!


----------



## Darrell Hawley (Jan 24, 2021)

Rembee said:


> Here is a green tomato recipe that I found on another thread in this forum. The recipe is for 6 gallons but you can scale it down to your liking.
> Hope this helps...


Made the red tomato wine several years ago and turned out fine. All the RED was gone by the 3rd day of fermenting and had a light golden color to it. Took it to a party and put a $20 bill by it. If anybody could tell me what the wine was made from, they keep the $20. Put the money back in my wallet at the end of the night and they still didn't think it was tomato wine.


----------



## wood1954 (Jan 24, 2021)

My neighbor makes tomato wine and likes it , technically it was made very well but IMO some fruits should not be made into wine. It was the worst wine I ever tasted.


----------



## Raptor99 (Oct 17, 2022)

It's that time of year again. Does anyone have a favorite recipe for green tomato wine, other than the ones mentioned in the this thread Green Tomato Wine I'm looking for several recipes to compare. My initial idea is to aim for something similar to a white wine rather than a spic wine with ginger and cloves. But I am open to your suggestions.


----------



## Raptor99 (Oct 17, 2022)

I found a good thread on tomato wine here: Tomato Wine

Apparently tomato wine, and especially green tomato wine, is well off the beaten track. @BigDaveK take note!


----------



## BigDaveK (Oct 18, 2022)

Raptor99 said:


> I found a good thread on tomato wine here: Tomato Wine
> 
> Apparently tomato wine, and especially green tomato wine, is well off the beaten track. @BigDaveK take note!


I made tomato wine last year. 3 gallons using 18 lbs from the garden. I commented somewhere that it was THE wine that sent me roaring down that "off the beaten track" road of wine experimentation. It was really good!

Funny how perception evolves - now I think of tomatoes as a "normal" wine making ingredient.

@Sunsetscy, I found this in "Mary's Recipes", a nice collection of country wine recipes. Personally I always up the flavor element quantity in all my wines.

3 1/2 - 4 lbs green tomatoes
6 cloves
1/2 oz ginger root (bruised)
2 1/2 lb sugar or until 1.085
1 cup raisins
2 tsp acid blend
1 tsp nutrient
1/2 tsp pectic enzyme
1/4 tsp tannin powder
1 Campden tablet

I haven't tried it. After my other green tomato go-to's I don't have enough to use.

Good luck! Let us know which recipe you decide on and how it turns out.


----------



## Raptor99 (Oct 19, 2022)

Does anyone have opinion about which makes the better wine: ripe tomatoes or green tomatoes? I could leave them out to ripen...


----------



## BigDaveK (Oct 19, 2022)

Raptor99 said:


> Does anyone have opinion about which makes the better wine: ripe tomatoes or green tomatoes? I could leave them out to ripen...


I can't say which is better but to me all green tomatoes taste the same.
Allowing them to ripen brings so much additional flavor to the party. And you can experiment by mixing different varieties. And then, too, you'll pick up _some_ of the color, perhaps like a rose'.


----------

